# Vós



## curlyboy20

Baseado num dos outros threads que desviou um pouco e terminou explicando o uso de vós, o exemplo que foi dado é:

_"Só *vós* sois o Santo! Só* vós* o Senhor!
Só *vós* o Altíssimo, Cristo, Salvador!
Na unção divina do Santo Espírito
Na glória infinita de Deus. Amém!" _

Eu tinha entendido que "vós" tem o mesmo significado que "voces" mas já está virando arcaico. Porém, no exemplo anterior, parece que vós está referindo-se a O Senhor (2da pessoa singular). É ver/ouvir "vós" para se referir à segunda pessoa singular nos contextos religiosos?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, exato. Vós (o Senhor) como forma de respeito e de autoridade.

Na mesma linha está o uso de Vossa Senhoria/ Vossa Excelência para demonstrar respeito.

Uma discussão no outro fórum.


----------



## Benvindo

curlyboy20 said:


> ...  É ver/ouvir "vós" para se referir à segunda pessoa singular nos contextos religiosos?


 
Se entendi bem, você quer saber se a 2a. pessoa do plural é usada em contextos religiosos, certo? Como a Vanda já explicou, é usada sim. 

Por exemplo, o "pai nosso" é todo na 2a. p.p.: 

Pai nosso que estais no céu
Santificado seja o vosso nome...
...
E não nos deixeis cair em tentação...
Etc.


----------



## curlyboy20

Obrigado pelas respostas. Mas isso acontece somente nos contextos religiosos (oraçoes, passagens bíblicas, etc), mas na fala cotidiana, embora "vós" já esteja caindo em desuso, nao se usaria "vós" para se referir a uma pessoa, mas a um grupo de pessoas, como "voces". Correto?


----------



## Benvindo

curlyboy20 said:


> Obrigado pelas respostas. Mas isso acontece somente nos contextos religiosos (oraçoes, passagens bíblicas, etc), mas na fala cotidiana, embora "vós" já esteja caindo em desuso, nao se usaria "vós" para se referir a uma pessoa, mas a um grupo de pessoas, como "voces". Correto?


 
De fato, vós não é usado na fala cotidiana no Brasil, até onde eu saiba. Para falar a verdade, acho que o único lugar em que persiste o seu uso é em textos religiosos. Nem mesmo em ocasiões mais formais é usado. Quando uma certa formalidade é exigida, usam-se outras expressões, por exemplo "os senhores", como em "Os senhores concordam em marcar a próxima reunião para a semana que vem?"; note que o verbo é usado na 3a. pessoa do plural.


----------



## Guigo

curlyboy20 said:


> Obrigado pelas respostas. Mas isso acontece somente nos contextos religiosos (oraçoes, passagens bíblicas, etc), mas na fala cotidiana, embora "vós" já esteja caindo em desuso, nao se usaria "vós" para se referir a uma pessoa, mas a um grupo de pessoas, como "voces". Correto?


 
Além dos contextos religiosos, o uso da 2a pp aparece em algumas outras obras literárias; como por exemplo: "O Profeta", de Khalil Gibran, na tradução magnífica de Mansour Chalita, que a fez, diretamente do árabe (texto original) e não do inglês, como ocorreu em outras línguas. Não sei se esta versão do Chalita foi também adotada em Portugal.


----------



## The Solitary

Usa se tambem na Argentina como segundo nome perssoal em subtituçao do tu.


----------



## Macunaíma

O uso de _vós_ para se referir ao interlocutor (2ª pessoa do discurso) é bastante comum (até onde usar _vós_ é comum). 

Usar _tu_ seria desrespeitoso, então _vós_ é a única saída para quem quer usar um pronome em vez de uma forma de tratamento.

Eu diria que _vós_ equivale a _you_ em inglês, que pode tanto ser dirigido a uma pessoa como a um grupo.

E vós não está se tornando arcaico - vós já _é_ arcaico há pelo menos um século!


----------



## Trovoada

Usa-se ainda com razoável frequência em Tribunais, geralmente em sustentações realizadas por advogados, quando estes dirigem-se aos Juízes.


----------



## Erick404

Isso se deve a uma tradição que surgiu na Europa, de usar a 2ª pessoa do plural para demonstrar respeito. Em francês, é assim até hoje.
Já vi algumas vezes, na Igreja Católica, referências a Deus por tu. Mas tradicionalmente, o vós é bem mais comum nesse contexto.
Sei que em Portugal, embora não saiba exatamente onde, ou se em Portugal todo, palavras como "vos" (caso oblíquo de vós) e "vosso" são frequentemente usadas.
Agora, conjugar o verbo pra vós é coisa fora da realidade da maioria dos lusófonos. Imagino que a grande maioria até teria muita dificuldade em conjugar corretamente!


----------



## Trovoada

Erick404 said:


> Agora, conjugar o verbo pra vós é coisa fora da realidade da maioria dos lusófonos. Imagino que a grande maioria até teria muita dificuldade em conjugar corretamente!


 
Vós teríeis tamanha dificuldade?


----------



## djlaranja

Lá vou eu novamente a dar um _pitaco_ onde não sou chamado 
Acho que não somente pelo motivo de demonstrar respeito, mas pela razão teológica de que Deus não seria único, mas, pelos mistérios de que trata a doutrina cristã, vários (Pai, Filho e Espírito Santo em uma só pessoa). Será isto?

Digo-lhes desde já que não passa de algo em que pensei muito tempo atrás quando eu ainda era religioso.

Agora mesmo eu poderia ter usado o "Digo-vos", mas como bem o disse Macunaíma, ao menos no Brasil, já está ficando antigo dizer que o uso do vós se tornou arcaico. 

Acho que já é hora de deixarmos de usar o presente contínuo para a afirmação: "O vós está se tornando arcaico". Já é tempo de dizer que "O vós se tornou arcaico". Há muitas décadas.

Abraços,

Denis


----------



## Erick404

Trovoada said:


> Vós teríeis tamanha dificuldade?



Eu não, até porque sou um interessado no assunto. Mas prefiro que me trates por tu 



djlaranja said:


> Lá vou eu novamente a dar um _pitaco_ onde não sou chamado
> Acho que não somente pelo motivo de demonstrar respeito, mas pela razão teológica de que Deus não seria único, mas, pelos mistérios de que trata a doutrina cristã, vários (Pai, Filho e Espírito Santo em uma só pessoa). Será isto?



Não mesmo. Em latim, onde havia os ancestrais dos nossos tu e vós, a forma da 2ª pessoa do plural era exclusiva para o plural. E assim, tanto na bíblia quanto em todas as referências religiosas, se referia a Deus por tu.


----------



## djlaranja

Erick404 said:


> Não mesmo. Em latim, onde havia os ancestrais dos nossos tu e vós, a forma da 2ª pessoa do plural era exclusiva para o plural. E assim, tanto na bíblia quanto em todas as referências religiosas, se referia a Deus por tu.


 
É como eu disse no princípio: eu volto a tratar de assuntos dos quais não conheço nada (religião, textos bíblicos antigos, etc etc etc). 

Foi somente algo que me passou pela cabeça, um dia quando ainda criança ou adolescente, meti-me a pensar sobre esses mistérios... Abandonou-me a fé; abandonei-os todos.

Abraços,

Denilson


----------



## almufadado

Em Portugal o vós caiu em desuso.

2 factores contribuíram para isso :

Primeiro - o excesso de formalidade que carrega. Depois da ditadura que impôs excesso de formalidade por exemplo no tratamento dos "dignatários" onde caia-se no ridiculo de um "Excelentíssimo Meritíssimo Reverendíssimo Professor doutor _Honoris causa_ Juiz" (impreciso !) *em resumo "vós". *
A coloquialidade tomou conta em geral da comunicação oral e os "títulos" políticos, nobiliárquicos e em certa medida outros cairam no .... degredo ?.

Segundo - O uso em excesso nas liturgias. Há pessoas que devem pensar que deus se chama "Vós Deus" ! (exemplo : "vós que tirais o pecado do mundo" )Na missa, certo tom de paternalista quando o padre se dirige aos fiéis dizendo_ tipo assim_ : "Vós que andais lá fora a pecar ...."

Esta também é uma das causas do desuso visto que o *"todos excepto eu em discurso directo para o todos"* pois criou a confusão então a religião é  monoteísta e chamara vários a Deus ?

Conclusão : Existe e é correcto o que convém não esquecer . *Ainda é a Segunda pessoa do plural !*

O tu e o você/vocês instalaram-se em todo o especto social.


----------



## curlyboy20

Nossa, eu nem pensei que o vós causaria tão boa discussão! Todas as _vossas_ respostas são muito educacionais.


----------



## mateus-BR

Djlaranja.

Sei que já faz uma cara que você publicou esta resposta, mas se você ainda hoje achar que este equívoco é verdadeiro, então explico o que realmente é de fato tratar deuses na terceira pessoa do plural.
Conta a história que em certa época os imperadores de Roma, que falavam latim, passaram a tratar a si mesmos na primeira pessoa do plural "nós" para se diferenciarem dos "inferiores". Se os próprios imperadores se tratavam como "nós", Somos Cézar, Somos o que somos, Somos o máximo, etc.. como é que os pobres mortais poderiam tratá-lo como Tu, que era um pronome usado pra tratar até os cachorros? Então, as pessoas passaram a tratá-los como "vós", também no plural. Com o passar do tempo a moda pegou, todo mundo que era da corte era tratado por vós.
Quando os romanos invadiram quase toda a Europa e obrigou aos povos nativos a falarem latim, eles pegaram esse costume. O costume perdurou até a "deformação" do latim em línguas romances "italiano, francês, castelhano, catalão, galego, português, etc..).
Imagine só, até os animais eram tratados como Tu, e o imperador como Vós, porque não a "deus todo poderoso"?
Em alguns lugares o vós substituiu o tu, ou seja, tratava-se como vós, o imperador, o padeiro, o pai, a mãe, o irmão, a galinha e o periquito. O tu, então, caiu em desuso nesses lugares.
Se você acha que estou sacaneando, veja como os argentinos, paraguaios, centroamericanos e alguns venezuelanos tratam até a bicicleta que andam "vos".

Abraço!


----------



## skizzo

in Portugal I believe vós, when directed at just one person, is very formal and probably almost never used (probably only when talking about God). However vós directed at a group of people is more informal, and can be heard quite often in more rural areas.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

mateus-BR said:


> Djlaranja.
> 
> Sei que já faz uma cara que você publicou esta resposta, mas se você ainda hoje achar que este equívoco é verdadeiro, então explico o que realmente é de fato tratar deuses na terceira pessoa do plural.
> Conta a história que em certa época os imperadores de Roma, que falavam latim, passaram a tratar a si mesmos na primeira pessoa do plural "nós" para se diferenciarem dos "inferiores". Se os próprios imperadores se tratavam como "nós", Somos Cézar, Somos o que somos, Somos o máximo, etc.. como é que os pobres mortais poderiam tratá-lo como Tu, que era um pronome usado pra tratar até os cachorros? Então, as pessoas passaram a tratá-los como "vós", também no plural. Com o passar do tempo a moda pegou, todo mundo que era da corte era tratado por vós.
> Quando os romanos invadiram quase toda a Europa e obrigou aos povos nativos a falarem latim, eles pegaram esse costume. O costume perdurou até a "deformação" do latim em línguas romances "italiano, francês, castelhano, catalão, galego, português, etc..).
> Imagine só, até os animais eram tratados como Tu, e o imperador como Vós, porque não a "deus todo poderoso"?
> Em alguns lugares o vós substituiu o tu, ou seja, tratava-se como vós, o imperador, o padeiro, o pai, a mãe, o irmão, a galinha e o periquito. O tu, então, caiu em desuso nesses lugares.
> Se você acha que estou sacaneando, veja como os argentinos, paraguaios, centroamericanos e alguns venezuelanos tratam até a bicicleta que andam "vos".
> 
> Abraço!



Em francês é o mais fácil, dizemos _vous_ quando não conhecemos uma pessoa! Isso é tratamento, _tu_ é mais usado entre pessoas que se conhecem ou entre jovens.


----------



## Roloman4

Tenho uma pergunta para todos vós, se eu quero usar vós para referir-me à uma pessoa de uma maneira respetuosa, utilizaría a conjugação da terceira pessoa do singular ou da segunda pessoa do plural?


----------



## Hagafiero

O vós se usa sempre com sua própria conjugação, a tal "segunda pessoa do plural", independente de estar realmente no plural ou no singular.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Roloman4 said:


> Tenho uma pergunta para todos vós, se eu quero usar vós para referir-me à uma pessoa de uma maneira respetuosa, utilizaría a conjugação da terceira pessoa do singular ou da segunda pessoa do plural?



*Você diria *assim?


----------



## anaczz

Guajara-Mirim said:


> *Você diria *assim?


Eu nunca usaria vós para dirigir-me a ninguém, no entanto, se usasse, obrigatoriamente deveria usar a conjugação correta, 2ª pessoa do plural, caso contrário ficaria, além de errado, ridículo.


----------

